# CF TTF BB Blasting Hexatry



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I hade sold the two Hexatry's I had made and needed one for myself. They are great small little pocket shooters. I recently switched to TTF shooting and wanted a little BB shooting frame to practice with. Awhile back got some Carbon Fiber at a pretty good price so I made this guy. Roughed it out and worked on it mostly while I was at stoplights in the car. So....it took awhile.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking little slingshot!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A mini heirloom...extremely good rendition in carbon fiber...nice laminations and pinky tang bulge too...very good!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks great (unsurprisingly)! Whats not to love?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a fantastic looking Hexatry.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cool


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Nice. Worked on it mostly at stop lights in the car. I bet that looked interesting!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol. Ya BROOKS, you get some funny looks sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

No really I was just sandind this slingshot in my lap!! Ha ha.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one sexy little shooter right there :wub:


----------

